# Metsubishi fun



## Shicomm (Jan 8, 2007)

A while ago we tried a little metsubishi ( blinding powder ) action during our training in the park on sunday morning.
It was besides fun also very educating ; since there isn't much training going on on this subject.

 Small compilation on youtube ( about a minute ) 

We added a little 'drama' to the clip as you can see


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 9, 2007)

The way you Uke with the sword in the first move kind of causes me concern. But I like the way the powder you threw all flowed away from you. I just saw a clip a while back where it came back into the eyes of the guy throwing it due to the wind.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 9, 2007)

Definitely want to be aware of the wind direction.  That would certainly bring a different element to training.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice clip and glad to have you hear at MartialTalk!


----------



## stephen (Jan 10, 2007)

The breeze gave that a very cool effect, made it look anime-y.

Neat.


__________________
stephen 
London Bujinkan Seminar Feb 3/4


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you expain what the powder consists of?  I have heard several interpretations  one being a mixture of white pepper, fine sand and red pepper.....


----------



## Shicomm (Sep 1, 2008)

Opinions about the content vary but it sure is/was a lot more nasty then the flour that we use !  

Yesterday we went out again for some more metsubishi training.
Again i've shot some clips.
Starting with  a reel of short takes from the various techs that came along :

 Metsubishi training summer 2008 - tech reel 

But training is about having fun as well so i did 2 somewhat funny shots as well  

 Funny clip 1  ***  Funny clip 2


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome stuff Shicomm!


----------

